# Attaching timber to steel shed,



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys I normally hang out in the masonry page but got a question for you chippies out there, 
I have 2 freight containers at my yard approx 25' apart, I am hoping to span the gap to create a flat roof, what is the best way to attach the lumber to the steel, I keep tools in the container so not fused on drilling holes but thinkin there is no other way, what would stop the water dripping in?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Glue a wood plate down then attach the rafters to it.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Framer53 said:


> Glue a wood plate down then attach the rafters to it.


What the hell kind of glue would you use to attach wood to steel that would support a 25' span?What's your trade?


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Rather than hang a roof system between the containers I would build one over both of them. Or build a freestanding structure in the middle.


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

Is the steel thick enough to weld brackets on?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

mako1 said:


> What the hell kind of glue would you use to attach wood to steel that would support a 25' span?What's your trade?


I don't know, maybe look at the nic.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

That answered one of my questions.How about the glue?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Get one of these steel trusses and weld it to the side of them. Or bolt it to the side and use the roof metal to cover over the bolt holes as flashing. Or build a pole barn like this over both of them.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Easy if the roof doesn't need to be flush with the tops of the containers. Get 26' joists and set them on top.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A Conex is 8 feet tall. Attaching a ledger will lower your head height significantly between the two.

I've seen guys span such a situation with trusses and depending on looks
I joists set on top of the Conexe's.

Whether a ledger or plate pretty easy to water proof.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I would attach an angle iron to both containers, probably a 4x4x1/4, and then weld some 14 ha purlins to the angle. Then fasten metal roof sheets, you can flash it on all sides. That's just the materials I'm used to working with and have that stuff laying around.. It would also be easy to disassemble if needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Why not just put trusses spanning right over both containers. Flat roofs have a habit of collapsing when you get that once in a blue moon snow storm. Knew a guy who built a house on top of two containers. Long story short, he spaced the containers 20ft apart and spanned both containers with wood I's. He then framed the house on top of that. Ended up with a 40 x 40 house, two 10 x 40 containers and a 20x40 shop down the middle. Worked pretty good.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

muskoka guy said:


> Why not just put trusses spanning right over both containers. Flat roofs have a habit of collapsing when you get that once in a blue moon snow storm. Knew a guy who built a house on top of two containers. Long story short, he spaced the containers 20ft apart and spanned both containers with wood I's. He then framed the house on top of that. Ended up with a 40 x 40 house, two 10 x 40 containers and a 20x40 shop down the middle. Worked pretty good.



That would be my suggestion. No worrying about waterproofing the connections to the containers either if it's all under a roof. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bizz6405 (Dec 3, 2011)

Frame the roof independent of the containers, this way there is no penetrations going thought roof. A wall on each side and attach to that. Jus a thought.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

S.U.M said:


> Hey guys I normally hang out in the masonry page but got a question for you chippies out there,
> I have 2 freight containers at my yard approx 25' apart, I am hoping to span the gap to create a flat roof, what is the best way to attach the lumber to the steel, I keep tools in the container so not fused on drilling holes but thinkin there is no other way, what would stop the water dripping in?


25' clear span? Hmm that might need some special attention.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I was thinkin today at the yard "huh didn't get much feedback on that topic I posted" then I got a email tonight, soso replied and I seen all these responses, thanks guys, will read them all tomorrow and respond with any questions, plus gotta get notifications fixed I guess.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

muskoka guy said:


> Why not just put trusses spanning right over both containers. Flat roofs have a habit of collapsing when you get that once in a blue moon snow storm. Knew a guy who built a house on top of two containers. Long story short, he spaced the containers 20ft apart and spanned both containers with wood I's. He then framed the house on top of that. Ended up with a 40 x 40 house, two 10 x 40 containers and a 20x40 shop down the middle. Worked pretty good.



This is way I will be going, how do you recommend securing them to the containers


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I imagine there would be a fair amount of uplift on the roof. If you welded hold down clips on you wouldn't have holes in the roof or walls. I would do straps over the truss and weld it to the outside wall.


----------

